
iOS 11’s new App Store boosts downloads by 800% for featured apps - bbrunner
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/20/ios-11s-new-app-store-boosts-downloads-by-800-for-featured-apps/
======
makecheck
That’s probably because it is almost impossible to even _find_ things that are
_not_ on one of their (pretty arbitrary) top-5 lists, or things that use their
paid-for Search Ads.

Their search lacks even basic filtering, which would have been sad after 1
year of store development, much less over a decade.

I had to add my app’s _own name_ to my limited-length list of search keywords
because _Apple’s default search wasn’t even finding it when searching by
name_. Pure trash, especially considering their 30% cut and overall bank.

